# 3 x Female Cats Need Rehoming ASAP



## carly1983

Hello

I am currently going through a marriage breakup, and am moving to a flat where i will not be able to look after my 3 cats.

I am located in the Birmingham area, and would love for someone to give my cats a loving home.

They could be rehomed together, or seperatly. All 3 get on with children, all 3 have been neutered and wormed within the last few months.

I have one all black cat who is around 6 years old. 
The second is mainly white with black patches, who is also around 6 years old.
The 3rd is 2 years old, and is mainly black with white spots. This cat is quite small in size, the other two are standard sized

If anyone at all can help it will be much appreciated, because i am due to move out of my current property this coming weekend.

All cats are on a dry food diet, and all 3 go outside to use the "toilet".

Please get in touch if u can help.


----------



## Janee

Have you tried your local rescue centres - not just Cats protection League or RSPCA, but try googling because there may be others in your vicinity.

Sorry for your difficulties and the reasons why you are posting here.


----------



## carly1983

Thanks for the advice, i'll hopefully get in touch with some of them in the morning.


----------



## DKDREAM

Have you tried putting an add up at your vets?


----------



## lizward

Please DON'T use the RSPCA - the chances of the cats being destroyed are very high.

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy

Try these rescues

KATS CRADLE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01902 791794 or 0794 410 5033
Email: de[email protected]

THE CATS WHISKERS RESCUE
Registered Charity no. 1107910
Rehoming Centre: Great Wyrley, Walsall, Staffordshire, (please phone first, thanks! Closed Mondays)
Admittance Shelter: Rumer Hill, Cannock, Staffordshire, (please phone first, thanks! Closed Mondays)
Tel: 01922 415940
Email: [email protected]

TEAM CAT RESCUE
Team Cat home their cats in and around Birmingham, however would consider further afield for the right home. This voluntary group was set up in 1999 and has helped rescue and rehome many abandoned cats and kittens, all in desperate need of homes. They care for cats in their shelter based in Birmingham and also in several foster homes. You may visit their shelter by appointment during the week or weekends (please email or call for arrangement). Should you wish to adopt a cat or kitten; a home visit will then be carried out prior to homing. Team Cat has lots of cats and kittens waiting to come into their care and is currently at full capacity, therefore in need of plenty more good homes. All cats are neutered from 6 months of age, and a discount is offered for future neutering and vaccinating of kittens. If for whatever reason you are unable to provide care for your new cat or kitten, Team Cat guarantee to take them back into their care and see that they go to a good home.
Tel: 0121 373 4596
Email: [email protected]

THE ANIMAL HOUSE RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1111314
Rescuing all types of animals across the West Midlands, finding homes for mainly cats and dogs. Cats are cared for in foster homes prior to adoption. Good, loving, permanent homes for rescued cats are always needed.
Address: 4 Kintore Croft, Bartley Green, Birmingham, West Midlands, B32 4JJ
Tel: 0121 475 8729
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to The Animal House Rescue Website.

COVENTRY CAT GROUP
Coventry, West Midlands
Registered charity no 1065043
The group have been rescuing and rehoming cats and kittens for many years. Cats are cared for in volunteer foster homes until the right permanent home can be found.
Homes needed: They are currently at maximum capacity with cats needing homes, so if you would like a new feline member in your family, please do not hesitate to call them!
Help needed: New volunteer fosterers are desperately needed, as are volunteers for other essential activities such as fundraising. If you have even a few hours a week to spare to help out, they would love to hear from you.
Tel: 02476 268073
Email: [email protected]
Website: Coventry Cat Group

CATS PROTECTION - BIRMINGHAM CAT ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity no. 203644
Newlands Cattery, Packhorse Lane, Hollywood, Birmingham, West Midlands, B47 5DH
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes at this branch appear on their website, linked below.
Tel: 01564 822020
E-mail: [email protected]
web site: Cats Protection - Birmingham Adoption Centre
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - NORTH BIRMINGHAM
Registered Charity no. 203644
Covering postcodes: B6, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 42, 43, 44, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76
Neutering Assistance: The branch offers low cost neutering for those on benefits or a low income - Tel: 0121 377 6302
Address: Cats Protection North Birmingham Branch, PO Box 13562, Birmingham, B23 3DS
Helpline: Tel: 0121 377 6302
E-mail: [email protected]
web site: Cats Protection - North Birmingham
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - SOUTH BIRMINGHAM
Registered Charity no. 203644
Covering the South Birmingham area, including postcodes B1-B5, B9-B17, B25-B31, B33, B37-B40, B45, B90-B93
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes at this branch appear on their website, linked below.
Neutering Assistance: Neutering Vouchers - Tel: 0121 707 6295
Lost & Found Register: This branch runs a 'lost & found' register for cats in their area - Tel: 0121 444 4433
Support Shop: 294 Vicarage Road, Kings Heath, Birmingham, B14 7NH (shop tel: 0121 4412 480)
Helpline - Tel: 0121 444 4433
Homing Line - Tel: 0121 706 9079
web site: Cats Protection - South Birmingham
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - WALSALL BOROUGH
Registered Charity no. 203644
West Midlands.
Neutering Assistance: The branch offers FREE neutering to cat owners in receipt of State Benefits living in Walsall.
Sponsor a Cat Pen: If you would like to support the Walsall branch, they are always looking for people to sponsor a cat pen, which you can do for as little as £5.00 per month. A sponsorship makes a great gift for a cat lover!
Tel: 01922 682005 (after 6pm please)
E-mail: [email protected] or [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Walsall Borough
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - WOLVERHAMPTON
Registered Charity no. 203644
Branch Tel: 01902 651173
Email (To offer a Home to a Cat): [email protected]
Email (General Enquiries): [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Wolverhampton
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - STOURBRIDGE & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no. 203644
Rescuing stray and unwanted cats and kittens in the postcode areas of DY1 - DY13, rehabilitating and rehoming. Encouraging neutering, and offering information on cat care.
Neutering Assistance: The branch offers low cost neutering for those on benefits or a low income - Tel: 0844 884 8518
Lost & Found Register: Either send an email: [email protected] or call: 0844 884 8519
Volunteers / Foster Carers: Have you got a few hours to spare each week? Could you help with fund raising at car boot sales or fetes, or carrying out home visits, transporting cats to and from vets, cleaning litter trays, feeding, administering medicines, worming and flea spraying, or various administrative tasks. Or could you foster a cat or cats between homes? Please call if you can!
Support Shop: 218 High Street, Lye, Stourbridge, DY9 8JX, (shop tel: 01384 422 208)
Postal Address: PO Box 3836, Brierley Hill, West Midlands, DY5 2WP
Branch Tel: 0844 884 8520
Adoption - Tel: 0844 884 8514
Rehoming - Tel: 0844 884 8516
Fax: 01384 423410
Email (general enquiries): [email protected]
Email (to adopt a cat): [email protected]
Web site: Stourbridge and District Cats Protection: Welcome
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - HALESOWEN & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no. 203644
Rescue, rehabilitatation and re-homing of cats in postcode areas: B62 - B70
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Neutering Assistance: The branch offers low cost neutering for those on benefits or a low income - Tel: 0121 429 6460
Support Shop: 9 High Street, Blackheath, Rowley Regis, W. Midlands, B65 0DT
Could you spare a few hours each week to help in the shop? Halesowen branch would love to hear from you ~ ask at the shop!
Branch Tel: 0845 371 2062
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Halesowen & District
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099


----------



## kelly-joy

CATS PROTECTION - COVENTRY
Registered Charity no. 203644
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Lost & Found Register: If you have lost or found a cat in the Coventry area, please let the branch know: 024 7625 1491
Support Shop: 34 Far Gosford Street, Coventry, CV1 5DW (shop tel: 02476 222 105)
Helpline Tel: 024 7625 1491
Email (general enquiries): [email protected]
Web site: Coventry Cats
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

THE BLUE CROSS - BROMSGROVE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No 224392
Covering Worcestershire and the West Midlands
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Rehoming Centre: Wildmoor Lane, Catshill, Bromsgrove, Worcestershire, B61 ORJ
Opening times: 10am - 3pm Monday to Saturday (except 10am -1am on Thursday) 10am - 2pm on Sunday and Bank Hols. (closed Xmas Day, Boxing Day and New Years Day)
Tel : (0121) 453 3130
Fax : (0121) 457 6859
Email: [email protected]
Bromsgrove Web page: Click Here
National Web site: Blue Cross UK: Animal Welfare Charity, Animal Hospitals, Animal Adoption UK

FRIENDS OF THE ANIMALS
Registered Charity no: 1000249
Friends Of The Animals helps cats, dogs, horses, donkeys, wildlife and birds.
Neutering Assistance: They also offer help with spaying/neutering/ vets fees to those on limited incomes.
Helping hands needed: The Friends are always in need of extra pairs of helping hands: foster carers, drivers, home-checkers and fund-raisers. Or, why not become a Friend Of The Animals yourself? Visit their web site now for more details.
Support Shop: 10 Tangier Road, Portsmouth, Hampshire, PO3 6JL (Shop Tel: 023 92 662820)
Head Office & Shop: 408 Bearwood Road, Bearwood, West Midlands, B66 4EX (Tel: 0121 420 4201)
Postal Address: P.O. Box 4, Ryde, Isle of Wight, PO33 4LD
To rescue an animal (Midlands) Tel: 0121 420 4201 or Email: [email protected]
To rescue an animal (North) Tel: 01200 440192 or Email: [email protected]
To rescue an animal (South) Tel: 02392 662820 or Email: [email protected]
To rescue an animal (IOW) Tel: 01983 616144 or Email: [email protected]
Web site: FRIENDS OF THE ANIMALS

MUMBLE FARM RESCUE CENTRE
Based in Great Haywood Stafford, covering Derbyshire, Staffordshire & the Midlands
Looking after and rehoming stray and unwanted animals; mostly farm yard, wild animals and pets (unable to help with dogs). This rescue isn't open to the public.
Tel: 01889 271876

NEW CRAMAR CAT RESCUE & SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no. 519102
Cramar covers the West Midlands. All cats homed by Cramar are vaccinated and neutered. They operate a non-destruction policy, which means that no healthy animal is ever put to sleep.
Friends of Cramar: If you become a friend of Cramar, every penny of your subscription goes directly to help the cats.
Sponsor a Cat: Sponsors are needed for their un-homeable cats. This can be as much or as little as you can afford, from a single payment, to regular donations. Feral cats or cats too wild for homing are cared for at their very spacious, fenced 'paddock', which has heated sleeping quarters, and cat chalets around the huge grounds, where they have plenty of space to live life as they please. Sponsoring a cat here really makes such a difference, and is a great gift idea for a cat lover.
Rehoming Centre: Cramar Cat Rescue, Redditch Road, Hopwood, Birmingham, West Midlands, B48 7TW
Centre 'Viewing' hours are 10am to 2pm daily
Tel: 0121 445 1840
Website: cramar cat sanctuary

WYTHALL ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Registered Charity No. 257728
Rescuing and rehoming animals, mainly cats and dogs, for over thirty years. The centre usually has around 80 dogs and cats looking for a new home at any one time. All animals are neutered, and all prospective homes checked, prior to new ownership. They operate a non destruction policy.
Support Shop: 1857 Pershore Road, Cotteridge, Birmingham, B30 3DJ (Tel: 0121 486 1006)
Sanctuary: Long View, Middle Lane, Headley Heath, Birmingham, West Midlands, B38 0DY
Sanctuary opening hours: 2pm - 4pm (winter) and 2pm - 4.30pm (summer) six days a week, closed Tuesdays.
Tel: 01564 823288
Fax: 01564 826140
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Wythall Animal Sanctuary

CARING ANIMAL RESCUE
Based in Hixon, Staffs, covering the West Midlands and Staffordshire. This small but dedicated cat rescue group began helping cats in 1992 and has since found homes for over 1,000 cats and kittens, and helped with the cost of neutering of many more besides. Their aim is to find good homes for rescued cats and kittens and to neuter as many as possible. All adult cats are neutered before rehoming, and new owners of kittens are required to sign an adoption form agreeing to neutering at 6 months. All prospective new homes are checked.
To rescue an animal (Sutton Coldfield / Lichfield) Tel: 01922 627423
To rescue an animal (Staffordshire) Tel: 01889 270613
Email: [email protected]

WELLCAT CAT RESCUE AND RE-HOMING CENTRE
Registered Charity no: 518860
Area covered: Birmingham and West Midlands. Wellcat have been rescuing and re-homing cats and kittens since 1987, helping around 500 cats to find a new home every year.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes at this rescue appear on their website, linked below.
Foster Homes Needed: Wellcat is desperate for more good, loving foster homes for cats 'between homes', particularly during kitten season when the rescue centre is full. If you can help please call: 0121 426 5594
Rehoming Centre: 30 Quinton Road West, Quinton, Birmingham, B32 2QD
Tel: 0121 426 5594
General Email: [email protected]
Re-homing Email: [email protected]
Web site: Wellcat: The Midlands Leading Cat Rescue and Rehoming Centre

AVON CAT RESCUE
Avon Cat Rescue has been caring for and rehoming unwanted or stray cats and kittens, in Warwickshire and the West Midlands since the 1960's. They always have many super cats waiting for a new home, sometimes as many as 90 cats. They are an independent, self funded, not for profit organisation. If you cannot rescue a cat at this time, you can help the cats in their care by joining their supporters group, or sponsoring one of their resident 'pensioner' cats.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Rehoming Centre: The Barn House, Chapel Street, Welford on Avon, Warwickshire, CV37 8PX
Tel: 01789 750235
Email: [email protected]
Website: Avon Cat Rescue

EAST MIDLANDS RESCUE CENTRE
Based in Eastwood, Notts.
Taking in and rehoming both cats and dogs, the rescue has a non destruction policy.
Tel: 01773 718357
Email: [email protected]

MIDLANDS ANIMAL RESCUE TEAM (also known as MART)
Based in Walsall, W. Midlands
MART has been rescuing and rehoming cats and dogs in the West Midlands for over 40 years. They have a strict non-destruction policy which means that no healthy animal is ever put to sleep. They are currently raising funds to establish a permanent sanctuary, so if you would like to support them, or if you could offer one of their many animals a permanent loving home, do give them a call.
Tel: 0121 358 0251

ROSEDENE ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE
Rosedene rescues and rehomes mainly cats and dogs, but also helps other animals such as rabbits to find a better future.
Radley Road, Rushall, Walsall, West Mids, WS4 1LN
Tel: 01922 627013
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rosedene Animal Rescue Centre - Boarding

WALSALL CAT RESCUE
Areas covered: Walsall, West Midlands & surrounding area.
Tel: 01922 726087

TAMWORTH ANIMAL RESCUE
Based in Staffordshire, covering Staffs & West Midlands, taking in and rehoming animals from as small as hamsters to cats and small dogs. A non profit making rescue that runs souly on donations.
Tel: 07929171404


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

I'm sorry to hear that. I would be interested to rehome yours cats if you still have them. I have 1 dog that adores cats because she grew up with them.

I'd love to hear from you my email is [email protected] or call me on 02476694745


----------



## DKDREAM

the post is quite old i doubt that the OP still has the cats hope they all found a fire to snuggle up infront of.


----------

